# Oxford Covid-19 vaccine can be 90% effective and stored in a normal fridge



## Brendan Burgess (23 Nov 2020)

Oxford Covid-19 vaccine can be 90% effective, results show
					

Drug maker AstraZeneca agrees to sell vaccine at cost to developing nations in perpetuity




					www.irishtimes.com
				




_“This vaccine’s efficacy and safety confirm that it will be highly effective against Covid-19 and will have an immediate impact on this public health emergency,” Pascal Soriot, Astra’s chief executive, said.

The jab is priced at about $3 to $4 a dose, supply deals suggest, a fraction of that of other vaccines. AstraZeneca has agreed to sell it at cost to developing nations in perpetuity.

The vaccine can be stored long-term at normal fridge temperature, between 2 and 8 degrees Celsius. Others require a storage temperature as low as -70C. Astra is targeting the manufacture of up to three billion doses next year. Depending on regulatory approval, different dosing regimens could mean more doses are available._


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Nov 2020)

With so many vaccines looking good, it might be that everyone who wants to get vaccinated will be able to get vaccinated. 

Brendan


----------

